# List your Top 5 Halloween/Autumn Songs! Im Curious.



## Risenomega (Jun 16, 2010)

So I have had the same playlist of Fall/Halloween songs on my Ipod for years now. They are standard now come fall. I'm trying to find some new stuff. So if ya wouldn't mind list your top 5 songs. Maybe I'll stumble upon something new. 

Here's Mine-

1. Type O Negative - Black No. 1 (This is a MUST, trust me)
2. AFI- Mallius Malficarum (great autumn lyrics, named after the witch finders guide)
3.Misfits- Skulls (Im from New Jersey, a list without Misfits would be sacralidge)
4.Type O Negative-My Girlfriends , Girlfriend (The intro will be your new fave ringtone)
5.AFI- Halloween (Misfits cover, great song about Halloween days of youth)

I could keep going but I had to narrow it down


----------



## Risenomega (Jun 16, 2010)

sad. i was looking for some new tunes


----------



## hellachris (Aug 22, 2007)

Great topic!

It's hard to choose just five, but at the moment I'd say it's something like...

Hauntings: Those Poor Bastards (Those Poor Bastards mix distorted guitars, keys, and creepy noises with a stripped down country music. Definitely music you'd hear being played in Hell.)

I Put A Spell on You: Screamin' Jay Hawkins (definitely a standard, but it's a classic and I love the guys voice.)

Halloween: The Misfits (Yet another obvious choice, but it's a great song.)

To Walk The Night: Madsin (Still semi new to this band, I think a lot of psychobilly music fits in with the Holiday, but this one is definitely a stand out!)

Haunted Cathouse: Nekromantix (Another psychobilly selection, but take my word for it, this song will be stuck in your head for a while.)


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

5 Autumn, but not necessarily Halloween, albums I love:
"Ether Dome" by Richard Bone
"Cantus Umbrarum" by Lightwave
"Stalker" by Robert Rich and Lustmord
"Funeral Songs" by various artists
"Requiem for Abandoned Souls" by Raison d'Etre
All are dark and put me in the mood for fall. When I'm ready for Halloween, I listen to lots of other things though.


----------



## HalloweeNut Productions (Sep 26, 2009)

1) "Halloween" by Zombie Girl
2) "Trick or Treat" by Nekromantix
3) "Spookshow Baby" by Rob Zombie
4) "House of 1000 Corpses" by Rob Zombie
5) "This is Halloween" by Marilyn Manson
6) "The Ghastly Stomp" by the Ghastly Ones


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

If you'd asked me this 2 years ago, my answer would have been different. It's so hard to choose, but as it stands now, my current top 5 would be:

1) "Annabell Lee"---Nox Arcana
2) "Hell"---Halloween Music
3) "Screams Fron The Cemetery"---Zombie Girl
4) "Darkfolk-"Shadows""---Midnight Syndicate
5) "Every Day Is Halloween"---Ministry

Rounding out the top ten would be:

6) "Halloween" Theme---John Carpenter
7) "Welcome To My Nightmare"---Alice Cooper
8) "We Are The Ones"---Zombie Girl
9) "Lenore--Nox Arcana
10)"This Is Halloween"---Marilyn Manson


----------



## Risenomega (Jun 16, 2010)

dont thinks my posts are going through. but if they are im gonna check these songs out. thanks


----------

